# Equalizer Hitch...are U Satisfied?



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

i am thinking of going with the equalizer brand hitch? says it has the sway control built into the the wd part?? does any one have one and do u recommend it?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes! Most definitely.

We just returned from a 9hr trip from PA to NY. We have a Dodge RAM 2500 gasser and a 250RS. The towing experience was great throughout the whole trip - never had any issues with sway. Once you get the equal-i-zer hitch dialed in, your set to go!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

We use an Equalizer with an 03F150 and a 27 ft camper and we sure don't notice sway. It distributes the weight well, too. Go for it!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the equalizer is a good setup to be sure. i have the reese dual cam, and i prefer it to the equalizer. i just think it is easier to adjust, IMHO. both integrate the sway control onto the weight distributing bars, but i feel the dual cam gives you more surface area for the sway control. but you can't go wrong with either. both are far superior to a round bar system with a friction sway control. stay away from that setup if nothing else.


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

cokeguy101 said:


> i am thinking of going with the equalizer brand hitch? says it has the sway control built into the the wd part?? does any one have one and do u recommend it?


 They have great customer service, new L brackets and pins when I found out the holes were punched a little wide. I was not the original owner. I pull a 270 BH with a 09 F150, just got back from a 1000 mile trip and it pulled great. Only 1 small complaint, there is some noise from the hitch when turning at slow speed. I think I need to put some lube on the L brackets.


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

cokeguy101 said:


> i am thinking of going with the equalizer brand hitch? says it has the sway control built into the the wd part?? does any one have one and do u recommend it?


I also have the 12k equalizer for my 210RS. I have no sway whatsoever and am very happy. The GF cringes from the creaking at low speeds but I couldn't care less, the hitch does what its supposed to. I've been passed by trucks and driven in some serious wind with no noticable sway at all. Setup is critical with any hitch so take your time. I would only recommend either the Equalizer or the Reese Dual Cam.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've towed with both the Equal-I-Zer and the Reese Dual Cam. The Equalizer is more difficut to adjust for WDH and their reccomended torques are ridiculous. It's also noiser. That being said, the Reese is designed to keep everything straight... Once the cams pop out of the detents there is minimal sway control. The equalizer has friction to prevent sway at whatever angle. The reason I mention this is that I had a couple bad situations with my OB / F150 where the wind gust induced sway and once it started, I don't think the hitch was helping that much.

So what would I buy if I were to buy one today? Honestly, I think I'd try the Reese High Performance SC. 








It combines theory's with continuous friction, Reese's shank (which is easier to deal with), and it is supposed to be much quieter. Now, I'm happy enough, so I'm not spending the cash and do realize that I will likely never be completely satisfied.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the equalizer with 1200 bars (from an earlier larger trailer) and tow our 210RS with no problems. I found the hitch installation was straight forward. When we hook to tow, I just pin the bars in place, bring the tongue up a few turns(hitched to the TV), snap the bars on the bracket and off we go. 
There can definitely be some creaking noise, but I found that just a little dab of ball lube on the ball and a dab on each of sway bars quiets it right down without impacting the friction sway control.
I don't know about the other brands, but with the equalizer there is no turning or backing restrictions... a big plus for me.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love my Equal-i-zer hitch. We have a 2007 29BHS, pulled by a 2500HD Crew Cab pickup. On our recent trip across South Dakota, we had 25 mph crosswinds (not unusual for the drive across SD on I-90) and I hardly knew the trailer was back there. Weight distribution is great and no sway whatsoever.

I bought mine through RVWholesalers.com. They have the best price I've found and shipping is free. I set mine up in front of my house (the same spot you see in my signature photo) in about 4 hours. (That includes removing the old hitch and hardware.) The instructions are simple and straightforward. It took a couple of short trips to tweak the setup, but I am extremely satisfied with the hitch's performance. Compared to the chain-type hitch and friction sway bar that the dealer set us up with, the Equal-i-zer is a much superior product.

I have no experience with the Reese dual-cam setup, but folks that have them say the same thing about them as I did the Equal-i-zer. You probably cannot go wrong with either one.

Just be sure to get the right size bars. If you are unsure, find out your tongue weight (as you would be loaded for an extended trip) and then get the bars that are a little heavier. (If your tongue weight is 900#, be sure to at least get the 1000# bars - and I'd almost recommend the 1200# bars, because you can always dial the setup back, but you cannot increase the WD capabilities if the bars are not rated high enough - plus you'll have room to grow into a larger trailer, if need be.)

Just my thoughts.

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Lakewood said:


> i am thinking of going with the equalizer brand hitch? says it has the sway control built into the the wd part?? does any one have one and do u recommend it?


I also have the 12k equalizer for my 210RS. I have no sway whatsoever and am very happy. The GF cringes from the creaking at low speeds but I couldn't care less, the hitch does what its supposed to. I've been passed by trucks and driven in some serious wind with no noticable sway at all. Setup is critical with any hitch so take your time. I would only recommend either the Equalizer or the Reese Dual Cam.
[/quote]

I have the same set-up and I have never experienced sway, even in high winds.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Oct 6, 2009)

we have an Equalizer and love it, easy to install, setup vs round har WD type (no chains). Once you get it dialed in and setup its a breeze. Just make sure you get the right shank size when you order the hitch. We ordered ours from rnwholesalers.com that was the best price + no shipping cost


----------



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a new 2010 230RS and towed it home 25 miles without my equalizer using my 07 expedition. I could not go over 50mph as she just swayed in the wind. I put on the 10K Equalizer setup and as someone here mentioned once you get it dialed in the things great. I towed from the Outer Banks this past weekend back to Maryland and speeds of 65-70mph without a bit of sway even in the wind coming over the long bridges. It does creak some but I think some lube will stop that. It is very easy to put on and off once you have done it a couple times.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes and YES!!!!







Pulled our 23RS with both our old F150 and our new F250 using the same Equalizer with the same great results. Set it up "by the book" and you will be happy with the results.

-CC


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an Equalizer with 10k bars for the 21RS and would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone. Get rid of the noise with the Equalizer Sway Bracket Jackets.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a Equilizer 4pt setup at lakeshore when we picked up our trailer,towed 350 miles home on some of michigans finest roads







and could not be happier.DW thinks it is a little noisy, but thats what it is supposed to sound like when doing slow manuvers


----------

